# Micro mini cranks



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

These are a few of my latest mini cranks. Although I started making them as a novelty, like the earrings, they have been doing well on big bluegills in a couple ponds that I fish. These are 3/4" long and weigh about 1/16oz.

Pizza your turn to go smaller.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Unbelievable...Whittler...your talent is way bigger than your lures...fantastic looking baits! Nice earrings too! So do you fish with the girlfriend/wife when she is wearing those?...probably have to go up in line test and rod weight!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Whittler those are incredible little lures! I have enjoyed the challenge of the small scale on a few , but the one's you have pictured here look great!!!

Douglas


----------



## keram (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know how you do it, but I,m


----------

